# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Synchronisation base de donnes sqlite3 via socket entre appli java et vb.net

## oocieni

Bonjour,

J'ai dvelopp une application Android (java) qui permet de "visionner" des donnes provenant d'une base sqlite3. Cette base est cre a partir d'un logiciel sous Windows. J'aimerais dvelopp une partie serveur en vb.net afin de permettre une synchronisation des deux bases de donnes. Donc, Windows = server, et Android=client.

J'ai cru comprendre que le plus simple, serait d'utiliser les sockets TCP. J'arrive a connect le client au serveur. Mon client envoi une "requte" au serveur, et celui-ci retourne une rponse, mais aprs plus de dialogue. Comment faire pour que le serveur reste en coute une fois un rponse effectue ?

Quelqu'un aurait un exemple de code en vb.net de fonctionnement client/serveur ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

PS : j'ai aussi post sur le forum consacr a Android : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...t/#post6633204

----------


## tomlev

> J'ai cru comprendre que le plus simple, serait d'utiliser les sockets TCP.


Il y a plein de faons de faire, mais a m'tonnerait que les sockets soient la faon la plus simple... ce serait plutt une des plus complexes  mon avis  ::aie:: 

Quelle est la taille de la DB ? Si elle n'est pas trs grosse, le plus facile serait probablement de la transmettre en entier...

Si cette option n'est pas envisageable, tu peux utiliser des services web, avec WCF ou ASP.NET Web API.

----------


## oocieni

Merci pour ton aide.

En fait, le fichier de base de donne est cre a partir de Windows, mais peut ensuite etre modifier aussi bien sur le PC, que sur Android, d'ou mon besoin d'une synchronisation et non pas d'une copie.

Quand tu parles de services Web, qu'entends-tu par la ?

Merci encore

PS : J'ai refait des tests de synchro via les sockets, et dtermin mon problme. Le serveur se met en attente, il reoit la demande de connexion et l'accepte, il reoit le premier message qu'il m'affiche, ensuite envoi la rponse, et c'est la le problme, j'arrive pas a rcuprer celle-ci !

----------


## Sankasssss

> Quand tu parles de services Web, qu'entends-tu par la ?


=>



> tu peux utiliser des services web, *avec WCF ou ASP.NET Web API.*


Une petite recherche ne fait pas de mal  :;): 
=> [ame="http://www.google.be/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=services+Web#hl=fr&sclient=psy-ab&q=services+Web+wcf&oq=services+Web+wcf&aq=f&aqi=g-v1&aql=&gs_nf=1&gs_l=serp.3..0i15.2169.3706.0.4491.4.3.0.1.1.0.68.189.3.4.0.JLkNvW3ZUsI&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=efa1c1e724a7ab8f"]services Web - Google zoeken[/ame].
=> Introduction aux services web REST avec WCF 3.5

----------

